# More pics of Scampy as promised



## Jnyfer (Mar 13, 2009)

Sorry it took so long i have finally found the camera lead so i could get them on the comp lol














































Hope you like them, he is due his 1st injections this week 

Jenny.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*awww bless just lovely  *


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*He is beautiful.You don't seem to see so many rough collies about these days.Lovely looking dogs.*


----------



## Animals548 (Feb 22, 2009)

awwwwn sooo cute! come look at my dog Rocky! he's cute and funny but you have to go look at my albums!~


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Beautiful babies - 4 legged and 2
Bet you can't wait to get out walking together.


----------



## AlexT (Jan 16, 2009)

Awww he's so beautiful


----------



## brighthope (Mar 29, 2009)

Cute babies!!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

hes Beautiful! your lovely baby looks very pleased with him!!


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Bless him he looks like a cute little ball of fluff, hope he is being a good boy.


----------



## LookingCheeky (Apr 21, 2009)

WOW what breed is he?


----------



## Jnyfer (Mar 13, 2009)

He is a Rough Collie. He has started going out for walks now and runs in the field. He is such a good boy


----------

